# Fahrer-Sponsoring



## wowaki (5. Oktober 2010)

Wir bieten für 2011 ein *Fahrer-Sponsoring* an und wollen mit unserem Angebot alle begeisterten Mountainbiker-/innen ansprechen, die regelmäßig an MtB-Rennen (CC, Marathon, Stundenrennen) teilnehmen oder künftig teilnehmen wollen. Zielgruppe sind hauptsächlich diejenigen Fahrerinnen und Fahrer, die bislang nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, in den Genuss eines Sponsorings durch Teams, Vereine, Händler oder Hersteller zu kommen. 

Interessierte melden sich bitte bei uns per Mail unter [email protected] bis 31.10.2010.


----------



## hefra (5. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht solltet ihr noch dazu schreiben was ihr bietet und was ihr verlangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (5. Oktober 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr noch dazu schreiben was ihr bietet und was ihr verlangt.



Wäre eine Möglichkeit.... wir haben uns jedoch bewusst dafür entschieden, dies den Interessierten nur auf Anfrage mitzuteilen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit.... wir haben uns jedoch bewusst dafür entschieden, dies den Interessierten nur auf Anfrage mitzuteilen.



ok, aber dennoch habe ich eine frage:

beschränkt ihr euer sponsoring auf irgendein gebiet in deutschland, bzw. sollte der interessent möglichst in einem bestimmten raum wohnen?


----------



## wowaki (5. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, aber dennoch habe ich eine frage:
> 
> beschränkt ihr euer sponsoring auf irgendein gebiet in deutschland, bzw. sollte der interessent möglichst in einem bestimmten raum wohnen?



Nein, räumliche Beschränkungen sind nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Dorsic (24. Dezember 2010)

Bewerbungen noch Möglich?


----------



## wowaki (25. Dezember 2010)

Leider nein!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2010)

dann sollte dies auf der homepage vielleicht auch ersichtlich gemacht werden.


----------



## wowaki (25. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann sollte dies auf der homepage vielleicht auch ersichtlich gemacht werden.



siehe oben. Termin war der *31.10.2010*


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2010)

ok, wusste ja nicht dass man ausschließlich über diesen thread auf die homepage gelangen kann.


----------



## exto (25. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm...

Ich hab' das Gefühl, ihr zwei hättet unter diesem geschäftlichen Gesichtspunkt prima zusammen gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (25. Dezember 2010)

wenn das Thema erledigt ist, kann man es auch schliessen.


----------

